# Question about the LCP



## ReD_HaZe (Oct 5, 2008)

I just recently purchased the LCP, it's BADAZZ :smt023 is it design to depress the magazine latch when loading a magazine?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No. The mag should push right in.


----------



## ReD_HaZe (Oct 5, 2008)

Baldy said:


> No. The mag should push right in.


DOPE!!!!! operator error!!!! i see what's it's doing now. when first inserting the magazine about half way up there's some resistence there, but what it's doing is hitting the magazine latch as it's going up. My LCP is just fine, I pull and it goes bang. I also took apart for the first to clean it after 100 rds. Baldy thanks for your input!!!!!


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think this will be my next hand gun!!!
I read reviews and it sounds good. I would like to try one before buying.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I love mine. 'nuff said!


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> I think this will be my next hand gun!!!
> I read reviews and it sounds good. I would like to try one before buying.


So did you purchase the LCP, I have one and even with the recall I would do it again. It is a great little gun even though there are some people here that are totally against them which I don't understand why. smt076)


----------

